# Louise's Journal...



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay here goes... My aim is to get into shape and lose at least 34lbs

Im going to be eating lots of protein and little carbs with a day loading up on carbs.. else i get grouchy..

Here is what i will be doing in the gym

*Mon - core:*

Plank - 2 x 1min 30sec

Side plank 2 x 1min 30secs

Bicycles- 2 x 30

Scissors - 2 x 30

Side crunches - 2 x 30

Alternate heel touches 2 x 30

Weighted lateral stretch 2 x 30

( KG)

60mins moderate cardio

*Tues - legs:*

BW lunges for warmup

Power Squat ( KG) - 3 x 12

Bulgarian split squat ( KG) 3 x 12 reps

45 mins moderate cardio

*Wed *(fast day - 500kcals) *- Rest*

*Thurs* (fast day - 500kcals) *- Back *

Dead lift ( KG) 3 x 12

Bent Over Row ( KG) 3 x 12

Reverse flyes ( KG ) - 3 x 12

Cardio 30 Mins

*Fri - Core:*

Plank - 2 x 1min 30sec

Side plank 2 x 1min 30secs

Bicycles- 2 x 30

Scissors - 2 x 30

Side crunches - 2 x 30

Alternate heel touches 2 x 30

Weighted lateral stretch 2 x 30 ( KG)

60 mins moderate cardio

*Sat - Legs*:

Front squat ( KG) - 3 x 12

Box Squat ( KG) - 3 x 12

Weighted lunges ( KG) - 3 x 12

45 mins moderate cardio

*Sun - arms:*

Chest press ( KG ) 3 x 12

Bicep curls ( KG) 3 x 12

Dumbbell press ( KG) 3 x 12

French Press - 3 x 12

60 mins moderate cardio

Not sure about the weights yet i will figure that out as i go along,

Advise and criticism is welcomed


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck, looks like you have a good workout routine  x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how come no shoulder or chest ?

i like the fact you have power squats and front squats im guessing glutes/hams are a target area for you to train .


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Cutandjacked.. Its going to kill me off!

Honestly.. I didn't take shoulders and chest into consideration I will see where's best to fit it into my routine.. not enough days in the week! LOL

Yes.. Bum and Legs tend to be my problem areas.. Pains of being a girl!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck chick, subbed


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yay! Loving the female journals popping up now! 

Remember to request access to the Powder Room too missy!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I have done!!

It hasnt been approved yet though 

Thanks for the support everyone its amazing!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, good luck with your goals an' all that.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, good luck with your goals an' all that.


Haha Cheers man!

:thumbup1:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

So!.. I went to the gym on Monday and cained it.. I cant believe how much i am still aching! Didn't go yesterday because of certain reasons but i'm making that up by doing yesterdays workout today!  I'm feeling really good about this and am hoping purely diet and a good workout routine will get me to where i want to be!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well of course it will


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Week 1 done.. Didnt do as well as i'd hoped but im not as fit as i first thought either lol!

Back today after work, my core workout is by far the worst i was aching from it all week last week so got to hit it hard again today!

Im starting to love it.. i feel bad if i dont get to the gym or dont manage my full workout!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

2 weeks down.. starting to really enjoy going to the gym and is surely becoming part of my routine..

Although in th last 2 weeks a seem to have put a few pounds on, this is really winding me up i cant seem to drop the weight... =(


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Do I need to join u and @Ser with your bent over bum pics?? Lol!!

Perhaps @Kaywoodham wants to join in too?!

Consistency is key with training lulu. You'll get there just stick with it.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Do I need to join u and @Ser with your bent over bum pics?? Lol!!
> 
> Perhaps @Kaywoodham wants to join in too?!
> 
> Consistency is key with training lulu. You'll get there just stick with it.


Hahahaha you should totally do it!! 

Yeah so ive been told.. im so impatient though! grrr


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> Hahahaha you should totally do it!!
> 
> Yeah so ive been told.. im so impatient though! grrr


Trust me I'm the most impatient person in the world! Not only bodybuilding but its character building too  you're doing fab


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you hun =D

Do you take anything? How often do you train?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would not worry about weight. Look in the mirror instead. Although seeing scales move is nice


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> Thank you hun =D
> 
> Do you take anything? How often do you train?


I am natty (but fatty) lol so I'm a rubbish one to ask  I train weights 4 days a week and cardio on 6. Check out Q's Journal


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Il join in the pics soon enough 

Good luck with this lulu


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il join in the pics soon enough
> 
> Good luck with this lulu


Thanks!! =D

Love all the support im getting at the mo.. And your avi is hott!! *phewww*


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had loads of support on here, I'm sure Ul get the same. Ass pics help a lot 

Haha thanks


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had loads of support on here, I'm sure Ul get the same. Ass pics help a lot
> 
> Haha thanks


Ahaha!! Well i'm doing lots of work on my ass atm so they're will hopefully much better ones to see soon! lol!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Ahaha!! Well i'm doing lots of work on my ass atm so they're will hopefully much better ones to see soon! lol!


Sounds like u are too! My ass is looking fat at the minute but when it's not il get in on the avi ass shots lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hey there, would join in with the ass pics but there would be a total eclipse of the whole of UKM..!!! plunged into darkness for all eternity...however....I have GREAT toes...very tiny and cute....mebbe they can go up....twould be shattering I just know it would...

Hey LL keep going, be consistent and it will happen.....nice bum......how very annoying of you.....:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there! Good luck with your goals and as everyones said, stick at it and you'll get there, it doesnt happen overnight but the important thing is that it does happen and consistency is the key!

My weak points were hams & glutes so have worked my asssss off over the last year to improve and am happy things are going in the right direction. Doind wide stance exercises can help. Leg press, SLDL's and smith machine squats all can be done wide stance to really target ham/glute area. Hurt like hell but work a treat! :thumb:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hey there, would join in with the ass pics but there would be a total eclipse of the whole of UKM..!!! plunged into darkness for all eternity...however....I have GREAT toes...very tiny and cute....mebbe they can go up....twould be shattering I just know it would...
> 
> Hey LL keep going, be consistent and it will happen.....nice bum......how very annoying of you.....:laugh:


Hahahaha you have just made my day!! What a funny comment.. go on get your toes up there LOL!

Thanks for the compliment.. it is annoying that i have a nice bum?.. :confused1: HA


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello mucker  well done getting started with a journal. training needs looking at but tbh if ur just starting out youll still see results quickly...just throw some chest & shoulder work in there! & whas ur diet? 500cals is crazy little amount!

sub'd  best of luck


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck, to begin with I would not worry to much what the scales say, you will be adding muscle and it weights more that the fat you will be loosing does.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

MY HIPS ARE SHRINKING!!!!  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LuLuJJ said:


> MY HIPS ARE SHRINKING!!!!  :thumb: :lol:


way to go :thumb:

have a rep X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> MY HIPS ARE SHRINKING!!!!  :thumb: :lol:


Not quite the 2 week worth of update I was expecting, but good news regardless lol. Well done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> MY HIPS ARE SHRINKING!!!!  :thumb: :lol:


oh sod! dead to me....dead to me.... :tongue: hahaha...kidding there......good for you and well done...

did I mention my small toes perchance? tiny, absolutely tiny.... :whistling:


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

sounds like you are moving along in the right direction, keep up the good work


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh sod! dead to me....dead to me.... :tongue: hahaha...kidding there......good for you and well done...
> 
> did I mention my small toes perchance? tiny, absolutely tiny.... :whistling:


You have infact informed me of you're small toes before! HA


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> oh sod! dead to me....dead to me.... :tongue: hahaha...kidding there......good for you and well done...
> 
> *did I mention my small toes perchance?* tiny, absolutely tiny.... :whistling:


how small we talking....pics required


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BOOBS! 

What's the plan today Lu?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahah yep! 

The plan today after work.. I'm going to work on my core at the gym.. It's always a killer ill ache to fcuk tomorrow!! What about you?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Just looking at your routine I think it may be a good idea to swap one of them core sessions for shoulders and chest, evens it out then! U won't need to do that much on core work specially as u have the compound movements in there.

Nothing planned for me. I'm ill in bed for the 2nd day running. Booooo!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah.. well i dont stick exactly to my routine to be honest i do my chest and shoulders when i can, i do it when my boyfriend comes with me cause he helps me do it.. i get confused else! lol im a bit of a cardio geek so i need help with weights etc lol!

Oh no whats wrong??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Yeah.. well i dont stick exactly to my routine to be honest i do my chest and shoulders when i can, i do it when my boyfriend comes with me cause he helps me do it.. i get confused else! lol im a bit of a cardio geek so i need help with weights etc lol!
> 
> Oh no whats wrong??


U should book in with a PT let them give u some more pointers as u don't want to become reliant on when your boyfriend comes with u to help with the weights, will help u in many ways to know what u are doing.

Virus or flu or something. Must of picked it up at work Saturday night as came down with it Sunday morning on the way home. Couldn't even finish my McDonald's which isn't like me lol


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep i'm thinking about doing that at some point, at the mo i'm working mostly on building my fitness i used to be so much fitter so i am trying to fix that up! He comes with me 4 times a week and its usually on a saturday he helps me i tend not to do any cardio on that day as i do it 5 times a week plus one day swimming so i focus that day on what i struggle with when he isnt there..

Ah that sucks!! Yep i'd know if i was coming down with something if i couldnt finish my maccys too lol!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U are busy in the gym! I'm in 3 times a week if I'm lucky lol.

What's the diet looking like?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I have to be.. i struggled a few years back with an eating disorder and it totally screwed my body up, my metabolism is completely w*nk! If i dont exercise almost everyday i just get fat lol!

I have a protein shake for breakfast

Chicken salad or soup for lunch

A piece of fruit mid afternoon

And a normal dinner (chicken, sweet potato and veg) --- Something like that.

I'll prob have a snack before bed, crackers or something..


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> I have to be.. i struggled a few years back with an eating disorder and it totally screwed my body up, my metabolism is completely w*nk! If i dont exercise almost everyday i just get fat lol!
> 
> I have a protein shake for breakfast
> 
> ...


Or half a tub of Pringles... but it was Sunday so we''ll let you off!

You're doing well... you look fit.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> Or half a tub of Pringles... but it was Sunday so we''ll let you off!
> 
> You're doing well... you look fit.


Screw you!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> U should book in with a PT let them give u some more pointers as u don't want to become reliant on when your boyfriend


Ask your boyfriend to show you the basic moves - get him to coach you through them a few times- does not take long - and add in to get a more balanced program - if there are single stations you can utilize them - gets you used to the movements.



> I'll prob have a snack before bed, crackers or something..


A piece of advice - dump that habit immediately!! Have a protein shake if hungry before bed - not crap crackers



> My aim is to get into shape and lose at least 34lbs


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> Ask your boyfriend to show you the basic moves - get him to coach you through them a few times- does not take long - and add in to get a more balanced program - if there are single stations you can utilize them - gets you used to the movements.
> 
> A piece of advice - dump that habit immediately!! Have a protein shake if hungry before bed - not crap crackers


Ooooooh You spoil sport  I get soooo hungry before bed, esp after sex lol i just want to munch!!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Ooooooh You spoil sport  I get soooo hungry before bed, esp after sex lol i just want to munch!!


 your the one with the fat ass

get a box of fcuking celery then - munch munch


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> Ooooooh You spoil sport  I get soooo hungry before bed, esp after sex lol i just want to munch!!


if sex is hindering your wright loss cause all you want to do after is eat ... you shuold stop having sex.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> your the one with the fat ass
> 
> get a box of fcuking celery then - munch munch


Cheers man! :blink:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> if sex is hindering your wright loss cause all you want to do after is eat ... you shuold stop having sex.


Yeah.. Lets have that conversation shall we.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LuLuJJ said:


> Yeah.. Lets have that conversation shall we.


plenty other guys around .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Cheers man! :blink:


Think he's joking. Least I hope he is lol.

But the losing 34lbs thing, if u really want it u need to get a bit more serious with your diet. You need to work out your calories and exactly what the amount is to be in a deficit.

U should be having something more sufficient than just a shake for breakfast and just a bit of soup for lunch is no good really. As romper said ditch crackers. If u are really bad before bed have a shake and a bit of cottage cheese or something.

Have a look around on weight loss diets and ask people's advice that have lost a lot of weight. @lxm is a good guy to talk to on the subject. His head is up his ass at the minute but he still knows how to shift the pounds.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Think he's joking. Least I hope he is lol.


about celery ?? - the only food with negative calories !!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

So I did my legs at the gym on tuesday.. They still hurt! 

Back day today.. not looking forward to it as tomorrow i will struggle to move lol but im sure it will be worth it.. Yummy salmon and veg for lunch today, sometimes i loooove eating healthily! =D


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> about celery ?? - the only food with negative calories !!


No about the Fat Ass comment i think


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck  !


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> about celery ?? - the only food with negative calories !!


Nah that's onions. Well at least for me.

If I was to eat a raw onion, i'd lose around 10lbs in vomit, and that would be before I took the 1st bite.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

So im mixing my workout up a little.. yesterday was leg day and here is what i did:

Leg Press 73Kg 3X12

Seated Leg Curl 39Kg 3X12

Leg Extension 32Kg 3X12

Hip Abduction 32Kg 3X12

Hip Adduction 47Kg 3X12

Calf Press 86Kg 4X12

Weighted Lunges 3X8 Each Leg

Rear Leg Lifts 2X30

Finished of with 15 Minutes of Yoga Stretches


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Up the weight next time!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and i did 3X12 squats.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's a bloody lot in one session! I'm fuked after 4 different lifts lol


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol my legs felt like jelly after!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Lol my legs felt like jelly after!!


My bum is killing after a leg session yesterday


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Get out of bed and to the gym you lazy fvcker


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lukeg said:


> Get out of bed and to the gym you lazy fvcker


?? Maybe u should try actually saying that to her... Or calling her, rather than posting it on a forum lol


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> ?? Maybe u should try actually saying that to her... Or calling her, rather than posting it on a forum lol


He was right next to me in bed lol!! Horrible boy!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> He was right next to me in bed lol!! Horrible boy!


Exactly my point!! Lol


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

So i did eventually get out of bed.. and did shoulders today here is how it went...

DB press 8Kg X 10,8,8

BB Press behind neck (smith machine) 10Kg + Bar Weight X 12,10,10

BB Press (Smith Machine) 12.5Kg 3X12

Cable Lat Raise 3X12

Upright Row 15Kg + Bar Weight X 12,15,10

BB shrugs 15Kg + Bar Weight 3X12

Cable Machine Shoulder Press 3X12


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Chest day

Db press :: 8kg x 12, 12, 12, 12

Bb decline smith :: 10kg + bar x 12

12.5 + bar x 12, 12

Cable fly :: 5.5kg x 12, 12, 12

Tri pushdown :: 7.5 x 12, 20, 20

Single hand supernated tri pushdown :: 3.5 x 10 each arm

Up the weights next week...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Subbed.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Want to lose 34 pounds and get into shape are you stated goals mate.

What shape do you want to be? Muscled, toned, slimmer?

Are their particular body parts you wish to change quicker than others?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to be slimmer and toned.. With some abs lol! My tummy hips legs and arms.. Typical girl problem areas lol!


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

Typical problems? Who?

If you the one in the avatar well you should be enjoing life, you damn perfect!

Honestly I found quite hard to read your jornal, my eyes jump to the left every time I start to read a new line.... it make me dizzy by the end of the first page!

kidding! well.... 

good job


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats your day consist of?

Do you work, how often do you eat. What time do you workout. Supplements? (vits/mins).

I think it should be dropping off you from what Ive read in your journal, little bit of tweaking is all thats required.

Losing fat to tone up and get fit is different to wanting to pack on muscle and lift big weights.

Theres also nothing wrong with having a snack before bed, your not a body builder. Lets get you sorted mate ;-D


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

))

I work yes I eat 3-4 times a day..Erm I'm not sure what else to say, I'm going to the docs on thurs as I think my antidepressants may be affecting my weight loss..


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Gym today after work.. about 3pm.. cardio day today although im feeling so lazy and full of cold! blergh!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

New aim... I will have a body like Jodie marsh.. Minus the tits!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun. Are you still doing the same routine as in the first post?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Erm not really I'm now doing legs on Tuesday back and bi,s thurs cardio Friday shoulders and core sat and chest and tri's Sunday.. Still trying to do hire out my routine as best I can I'm more stuck on my diet I think


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> New aim... I will have a body like Jodie marsh.. Minus the tits!


She's just skinny isn't she?? 

Watch her documentary thing. IMO - hers is not a physique I'd use as a goal. But each to their own! Good luck x


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> She's just skinny isn't she??
> 
> Watch her documentary thing. IMO - hers is not a physique I'd use as a goal. But each to their own! Good luck x


I mean when she did body building.. See I don't want to be massive.. I quite like how she looked when she did RR competition.. I think she's pretty short though and I'm 5'7 so obviously wouldn't be a size six or something ridiculous.. I love food too much for that! Lol x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> I mean when she did body building.. See I don't want to be massive.. I quite like how she looked when she did RR competition.. I think she's pretty short though and I'm 5'7 so obviously wouldn't be a size six or something ridiculous.. I love food too much for that! Lol x


Yup - I meant her documentary on bodybuilding


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yup - I meant her documentary on bodybuilding


Yeah I'll have to see if I can get that to watch again.. I think she has a great body!.. My ass is bigger than here though so got one up on her there haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

LuLuJJ said:


> Yeah I'll have to see if I can get that to watch again.. I think she has a great body!.. My ass is bigger than here though so got one up on her there haha


Yeah she has a saggy ass from what I remember!! Have u googled the bodyfitness physique? Or the bikini girls at all?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I've googled and watched videos on bikini girls.. They're pretty hot I've just got to get my diet fixed up I think I'm doing quite well with it but always good to have some advice


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Think the apps that you an use are pretty good for helping with diet. What problems are you having with diet, is it finding a diet or sticking to it?

Its always good to have a goal, ie a physique that you want to aim for, but just dont get too hooked on that. Everybody is different, and as you start to change/develop muscle and lose weight, try not compare this to the physique you're aiming for, can mess with your head slightly (I've been there).

Also, for a bedtime snack, the perfect snack I find is quark mixed with either flavouring or protein powder, makes a lovely yoghurt type snack, low carbs, low fat and high in protein. Sugar free jelly is fab too if you have a sweet tooth, or you can even make the jelly with some quark in so its a mouse like jelly.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Think the apps that you an use are pretty good for helping with diet. What problems are you having with diet, is it finding a diet or sticking to it?
> 
> Its always good to have a goal, ie a physique that you want to aim for, but just dont get too hooked on that. Everybody is different, and as you start to change/develop muscle and lose weight, try not compare this to the physique you're aiming for, can mess with your head slightly (I've been there).
> 
> Also, for a bedtime snack, the perfect snack I find is quark mixed with either flavouring or protein powder, makes a lovely yoghurt type snack, low carbs, low fat and high in protein. Sugar free jelly is fab too if you have a sweet tooth, or you can even make the jelly with some quark in so its a mouse like jelly.


Both really.. I know the aim is too eat high protein etc but I just don't know if I've got it spot on and the best things to eat etc.. Oh wow that's a really good idea my mum makes cheese cake with that lol so I might get some!.. Yep I'm a massive fan of sugar free jelly!! My problem I have is a craaaaave carbs so much and end up just going to Mcds or something lol!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Both really.. I know the aim is too eat high protein etc but I just don't know if I've got it spot on and the best things to eat etc.. Oh wow that's a really good idea my mum makes cheese cake with that lol so I might get some!.. Yep I'm a massive fan of sugar free jelly!! My problem I have is a craaaaave carbs so much and end up just going to Mcds or something lol!


Have you tried carb cycling then maybe? Low/med and high carb days, so that that way, at least every few days you could have a high carb day, and on the other days, just look forward to your high carb day. 

The other thing with diet, is having a diet that you can stick to so and enjoy to a degree. If you're enjoying your food and feeling full, you're less likely to stray away from it.

Also, plan a cheat meal every week, have whatever you want, enjoy it and dont feel guilty. That way, if you're craving something, plan it for your cheat meal.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Have you tried carb cycling then maybe? Low/med and high carb days, so that that way, at least every few days you could have a high carb day, and on the other days, just look forward to your high carb day.
> 
> The other thing with diet, is having a diet that you can stick to so and enjoy to a degree. If you're enjoying your food and feeling full, you're less likely to stray away from it.
> 
> Also, plan a cheat meal every week, have whatever you want, enjoy it and dont feel guilty. That way, if you're craving something, plan it for your cheat meal.


Now you're speaking another language lol!.. How would I do that? Like 1 high carb day a week or something?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

mirin dem glutes


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Now you're speaking another language lol!.. How would I do that? Like 1 high carb day a week or something?


Lol, sorry.

Yep, maybe have one low carb day, two medium and then one high day. Depending what carbs you have now, calculate it so that for example, you have 40g for low day, 80g for medium and 120g for high days, (this is purley an example to show what I mean). Carb cycling can be good for weight loss.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Lol, sorry.
> 
> Yep, maybe have one low carb day, two medium and then one high day. Depending what carbs you have now, calculate it so that for example, you have 40g for low day, 80g for medium and 120g for high days, (this is purley an example to show what I mean). Carb cycling can be good for weight loss.


Thank you!! I'm sure you'll hear much more from me lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Thank you!! I'm sure you'll hear much more from me lol


Anytime hun, if you have any questions, just give me a shout.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Anytime hun, if you have any questions, just give me a shout.


she's not too shabby on the physique front either :thumbup1:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Think i may go to the gym and work my core today so here is what im planning on doing..

Plank - 2 x 1min

Side plank 2 x 30secs

Bicycles- 2 x 30

Scissors - 2 x 30

Side crunches - 2 x 30

Alternate heel touches 2 x 30

Weighted lateral stretch 2 x 30


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Tripod said:


> I feel cheated I thought that was you're bum in the avatar...


It is...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

OOps very late in commenting on this one,,sorry.

I always comment on journals as a lot of hard work and dedication is involved.

Wow well put together and thought out,,,well done indeed.

Have to say all our journals on ukm are first class and a great read,,, :thumb:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> OOps very late in commenting on this one,,sorry.
> 
> I always comment on journals as a lot of hard work and dedication is involved.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

LuLuJJ said:


> Think i may go to the gym and work my core today so here is what im planning on doing..
> 
> Plank - 2 x 1min
> 
> ...


good going on the core work

have you tried woodchoppers or the Pallof Press press? said to be good for the core as there are more functional..


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Rykard said:


> good going on the core work
> 
> have you tried woodchoppers or the Pallof Press press? said to be good for the core as there are more functional..


Hmmm nope.. I don't know what they are.. Ill have to have a look on YouTube when I get on the laptop


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

LuLuJJ said:


> Hmmm nope.. I don't know what they are.. Ill have to have a look on YouTube when I get on the laptop


wood choppers











pallof Press


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

looking good in here, Leicesters putting in the graft!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> looking good in here, Leicesters putting in the graft!


Haha!! I have put up another journal now man, 2013 one had some advice from a few people and have completely changed my workout.. go have a look


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Where is it?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

In the members journals bit Lu's journal 2013, from fat to fit.. Something like that


----------

